# Maxey Cage - Paint question



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

I have a question concerning Maxey Cages, I am currently exploring avenues for getting someone to make them and they have asked about the colours could those with maxey cages tell me is the Bruswick green on this link acceptable?

http://www.humbrol.com/search/?page=1&s ... 9112111529

Also does the paint have to be a matt or a gloss?

If anyone can tell me the manufacturer they have used for the paint or give me a code for the paint that would be great.

For those who are after Maxey's the guy I am speaking to atm, is making one Maxey for me so I can see the quality, I am having it made qood quality - he says he can do it cheaper by using cheaper ply. When it arrives if it is fit for purpose and suitable I will let you all know. He has said after he has made mine if people want he is happy to make them to order.


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

This is the mid brunswick green at Dulux
http://www.humbrol.com/search/?page=1&s ... 9112111529
http://www.dulux.co.uk/servlet/ColourAv ... wick_green

another couple of sites with mid brunswick green

http://www.thelittlegreene.com/paints-f ... ick-green/

http://www.technicalpaintservices.co.uk/381.php

Any info that you can give towards the construction would be appreciated


----------

